# Saveur 150th Issue Anniversary Recipes



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

While not a cookbook per se, any time you get 150 curated recipes, it's just as good as a cookbook. And it's free.

There are two primary avenues into this collection, an Index and a gallery. I enjoyed going through the gallery and then jumping to recipes from there. Additionally, many recipes include a video or extra explanatory step links. I particularly enjoyed Martin Yan's video for the Green Onion Pancakes and the step by step photos for assembling the soup dumpling. But I do have a particular interest in Chinese cuisine just so you know my biases.

The recipes are written very simply with the understanding that they're writing for a cooking literate audience. The two recipes I note above have the video and photo extras because there are some parts of the process that are best shown visually.

Their preserved lemons recipe had a few different spices than I'm used to seeing and could be interesting.

The New Orleans Red Beans and Rice and the Chile Verde were perhaps a little mainstream. I'd hoped for a little more insight from Savuer on those two dishes anyway.

Fire up your bookmarks in your browser or you copy and paste keys if you prefer. All I know is my Evernote database grew some more today.


----------



## chicagoterry (Apr 3, 2012)

Thanks for the heads up! I was just browsing that site yesterday and completely missed that slideshow. Looking through 150 recipes is a time commitment!


----------

